# Iron Chef Survivor - Week 2



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Welcome to *Iron Chef Survivor* - Week 2. If you missed the introduction and our first week, please click here. Everyone is welcome to play at any time.

Last week, *Chef Ishinabe* was voted off the island.

We now have the following 6 remaining contestants:
*[*]Chin Kenichi[*]Sakai Hiroyuki[*]Kobe Masahiko[*]Morimoto Masaharu[*]Nakamura Koumei[*]Michiba Rokusaburo
*
_Chef Ishinabe (Voted off Week 1)_[/list=a]

Remember, this is all in good fun, and your favorite Iron Chef should remain at the end of the game. So vote for the next cook to depart from our company today!

[This message has been edited by ChiliBoy (edited 12-19-2000).]


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Michiba Rokusaburo has got to go! Because... because... his name is very hard to spell!









I don't remember seeing this guy... was he on in "Iron Chef: The Early Years"?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I only get to watch Iron Chef one week every year, when we go to Florida on vacation. There, Food TV is in the basic package and the rental units all have it. Here at home I'd have to pay big bucks to get it. I do watch IC when I get the chance, and it's almost as much fun as these threads! You guys are lucky- I hope you realize!!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Kobe Masahiko must go! He has the lowest percentage of wins of all the Iron chefs.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Kobe has got to be the weakest of all the (present day) Iron Chefs. When I see him get out his pasta maker I groan.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Just watched Piglet Battle, Chen Kenichi vs. this Italian chap... but the piglet... it was hard not to knaw my arm off.

Interesting that the Italian did not call Kobe out. Wanted a real test perhaps?

[This message has been edited by Live_to_cook (edited 12-23-2000).]


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

*--- TRIBAL COUNCIL - WEEK 2 ---*

Here were your votes from the past week:

_3 Votes_
Michiba Rokusaburo

_1 Vote_
Kobe Masahiko

With that said, *Michiba Rokusaburo* has been banished from the island.

"The tribe has spoken"

We will be moving to Week 3 of *Iron Chef Survivor*. Since the voting for Week 2 has been completed, will someone from ChefTalk please close down this thread?

*Click here to go to Week 3!*

[This message has been edited by ChiliBoy (edited 12-25-2000).]


----------

